# My first hedgie!



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello everyone!
My name is Markee and I am 16 years old. I am going to be getting my first hedgehog in about a week! She is a girl and she is 1 years old. I am so very excited to get her and love her, and I still have to decide on a name for this little girl!

So as I said, this is my first hedgie. I have done hours upon hours of research to prepare myself, but I was wondering if you guys have any tips or things I should know before she comes home?

Thank you so much for looking and helping me out!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome to HHC! 

Congrats on getting your new hedgie soon! Definitely post pictures once you have her and she's settled in a bit - we love pictures!

For tips & advice, the best thing I can offer is checking out the care book that one of our moderators, LizardGirl, wrote - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files ... index.html You can download it for free, or buy a hard copy. It has a ton of great information (much found here on the forum as well, if you want to look for more comments/info on something) that's well-organized and very helpful for new and old owners. Definitely a great thing to read over before you get your girl, and to keep on hand for reference!


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

My advice would be Semper Gumby, or Always Flexible. Hedgehogs are amazing, adorable creatures, but they have their own personalities, and they can be grumpy. Time and patience will help a lot. When you just get your hedgehog you want it to be your best friend immediately, and it'll take time for the two of you to get used to one another and figure out the best way to interact. You have plenty of time with your new buddy, so take it slow, and just try and figure out what they like and how to achieve that while keeping your own enjoyment.


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

We got her today! Still haven't decided on the name. She is a ball of pissed off quills! How long does it take for them to calm down? I put her on a towel on my lap and she came out and sniffed around but any movement at all or little noice, I mean ANY, and she goes right back to a ball and continues huffing. Any advice?

Also, the cage she came with seems small to me... Is there a certain size that is recommended and a brand you guys prefer? Thanks!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Since she's a year old, it depends on how well she was socialized in her previous home. She may just need some time to adjust, or if she wasn't handled often, you may have a long road ahead of you. Lots of patience, lots of handling. Definitely invest in a sleeping bag so you can have her on your lap and let her feel more secure, and a carry bag so you can have her with you around the house.

As for the cage, you want to have at least 2 square feet of floor space after the wheel/tray, food/water dishes, hideaway, and whatever else you put in the cage. Most people find that 3-4 square feet total and up works for that. I use large sterilite bins that are about 3.5 square feet, but I also don't use solid hideaways like igloos. Igloos especially take up way too much space, in my opinion. More space is great, but the bigger the cage the more difficult it is to heat.


----------



## lizardpeter (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey! I just got my first hedgehog about a month ago so I'm not working off a huge amount of experience but you definitely have to give the hedgehog time. The first day I played with mine for about an hour, just letting him sit on my lap and letting him smell me. If you consistently spend time with him every day, hopefully he'll warm up to you and get used to your and your scent! Like everybody says, have a lot of patience! It's also useful to have some bribery  .I gave Maxie one or two mealworms before I held him so he was in a bit of better mood and one or two before I put him back. 


Congrats! When they do start warming up to you, it's the sweetest!


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a concerning question, is biting normal? I understand that she is scared and nervous, but when she unrolls and walks around on me, she bites my hands! And I just had her on my chest and she walked onto my hand and bit my hand and didn't let go when I tried to pull away... Is this normal behavior? Will it continue? Because as horrible as it sounds, I don't want an animal that bites me, and may have to find her a new home if it continues. Thank you.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

There's a few things you can do with biting. First, make sure that your hands don't smell like food, other animals, or much of anything. You're going to want to use unscented soap or hand sanitizer before holding her. Secondly, don't react when she bites you. Either blow in her face or make a clicking sound so that she knows that biting is bad. Finally, after she bites you and you've gotten her to stop, keep interacting with her. If you immediately put her away she learns that biting leads to being left alone, which is detrimental.


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

Okay I'll try those things. When she bit me though, she had walked onto my hand and did three separate nibbles that I ignored, but the last bite hurt. And I didn't move right away because I knew if I tried to pull away she would ball up and quill my hand, which she did while still holding my skin in her teeth. Thank you for your help though, I will have to try washing my hands and blowing in her face (which she doesn't like).


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

I've had her a little over a week now, and no progress has been made. We found out that the previous owner NEVER held her, and so she is absolutely scared to death if anyone tries to touch her. I can't touch her without huffing, clicking, and small bounces as if she is trying to quill my hand. I don't know what to do, I have tried everything that people have been telling me to do, but nothing is working. I know I have to be patient blah blah blah but what if she never comes around? My parents are very negative about her, saying she is worthless and saying we'll have to find a new home for her already. They are ALREADY giving up. I don't know what to do. Please help me.


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Don't give up!*

Firstly: don't give up on the tactics suggested, you haven't been trying them near long enough for them to make a difference. A week is not a long time, especially for a hoggie that has never been socialized. Slow, baby steps are key. *BTW: have you tried just letting her sleep on you in a fleece bag? Mal wouldn't have anything to do with me unless she was in her fleece bag for the first couple of weeks. **note: it couldn't be a blanket, she had to be in her cuddle bag, the little booger LOL *

Use the search function on this forum and look for similar situations. You aren't the first to adopt an unsocialized hedgie, so you can learn from past events here.

You need to educate your parents about hedgehog personalities. Suggest that they read Lizardgirls book, it is very helpful to understand the psyche of the hedgehog. They are not like cats and dogs. They can be little explorers, cuddlers, or loners.

It took almost a month and a half for my hedgie, who I got as a hoglet, to "approve" of me. It takes time and patience and even more so with a rescue.

Just a quick question, if you have done all of your research, and you know what to expect, then why are your parents saying you'll have to get rid of her? I'm sure you read in your research that it takes time for hedgehogs to trust, especially rescue hogs. It could take weeks, or months of working with this darling to get her near where you want to be. Nevermind that some hedgehogs may never come around and want nothing to do with people. (**even those hoggies need to be socialized everyday**). Like you said, she is scared to death and is now in a new place with new smells and new guardians who are big enough to hurt her for all she knows (remember she is a prey animal). But it is so rewarding when they do finally realize that you mean no harm. 

It is our job as hedgie parents to love them no matter what, and treat them with the utmost patience and care.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have a small bit of experience with recalcitrant hedgehogs and impatient parents. It can be highly frustrating when your parents don't believe that you are capable of taking care of a situation, but you continuing to work with her is the best thing for her. It'll take time and effort, and it's much better that you continue to work with her, rather then passing her off yet again. You have had the time and foresight to look into forums, and to ask questions, and to understand the reality of having a hedgehog.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Jenice (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome! Just continue to hold and have patience with your hedgie! I just got my first hedgehog back in November and it took some time as well. Snickers is awesome and we can't imagine life without him. But he too behaved like yours did. Just keep spending time with your hedgie. And let her get used to you!


----------



## amylynnbales (Jan 27, 2013)

I know it can be hard at first. A week can feel like a long time when every day you're being bitten and hissed at. But for all her life, all she's ever known, is not being touched or held. Now she's in a whole new place, and this tall thing is trying to grab her and touch her. For all she knows you're going to eat her or something :lol: 

But soon, after a few weeks, she'll start to think "Well, they haven't hurt me yet. And biting doesn't get me put back in my cage. So I might as well make the best of it." Hedgehogs can be a bit sassy.  That's just their way. You can't expect her to immediately let anyone play with her, because in the wild that would get her killed.

But when the day comes when you can pick her up with not much more than a hiss, and you set her on your lap and she climbs up you and splats on you, it will be worth it. You'll have her trust.

Parents don't give up on babies when they can't walk in the first week of trying. They give them time, and eventually patients and practice pays off.

And don't get me started on parents. Mine still call hedgies "dirty rodents" :roll: They may start to love her and become attached to her like you will, but if not, tell them that you're going to try to do this more on your own with the socialization (respectfully of course)

Don't give up. If you give her away, you may regret it. But if she isn't the pet for you, and you want a more affectionate animal, she needs to go to someone willing to do it. But I believe you can do it. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone. You have been really helpful. I'll keep trying, we won't give up.

Here are some updates:

We gave her a bath and that is the only way I can hold her. She will be walking around and walk right onto my hand. I really don't understand her thought process because she'll climb right onto my hand and as soon as I start to walk away from the tub, she will re-ball back up in my hand and hiss.

We got some superworms and right away she took a liking to them. At first she was cautious and a little scared to try them, but now she will attack them as soon as she gets a wiff. 

The wheel we got her is in good use! The previous owners never got had a wheel and she was a little chunky. But last night I heard some noise and I went and checked and she was running like mad! So cute and excited that she likes the wheel.

As for litter training, I started by picking up all the little turds and putting them in the tray. Now there are more turds in there (so she is using it) but there are still a ton all over the cage. I still see progress there!

Lastly, I still can't touch her, but I am trying to let her lay on my and walk around as often as I can. I'm going to stay up late tonight since it's the weekend and she how she'll act at night with me around.

Thanks again for all the help! Please let me know if there is any thing else I can do!


----------



## JJStefaniec (Nov 27, 2012)

My only advice for the biting thing is from what I experience. My Tansy WILL nimble my fingers if I don't keep away. But she really only bites on our fingers, I tell people who want to hold her to keep their fingers away. I always tuck my fingers in while she's crawling around on me and the couch. If I even just a tiny nimble I pull away and blow on her face. 

Other things I have read is give her a old t-shirt to sleep in so she gets used to your scent. What I did is had two t-shirts I gave her and washed them once a week but I always made sure to wear the other t-shirt before washing one so she was always covered in my scent. You can even work out a little in the shirt so it really smells like you. If you put her on a blanket maybe sleep with a blanket and use it during cuddle time.

I got my Hedgie as a baby and also from a very wonderful breeder and she was still super scared of me, I'd say it took her at least a month and a half of being held every day and played with for her to not be all huffy. And she still is huffy sometimes


----------



## McButter (Dec 25, 2012)

I too experienced a huffy hedgehog the first week I got my Bananas. I'm on week 3 now and I can tell a major difference. I don't spend long hours every night holding her but I do handle her every night when I clean her cage and wheel. Like everyone else once I got a fleece snuggle sack it made the world of difference. 

Hang in there and it will get better. Is Bananas the best ever, not yet, but she's the best she can be for this moment. I know there's still lots to do. 

Good luck and may the force be with you.


----------



## hedgieglue (Jan 5, 2013)

Since everyone already covered the biting/socializing part, I just kind of want to throw out there that maybe superworms aren't the best thing.
I would cut off the heads of the superworms before you feed them to her, because those worms can bite.  

But other than that, it sounds like you're doing a really good job. And my parents were the same way for a while. Now all my mom wants to do is pet my Axel!


----------



## Harley_quinn (Jan 28, 2013)

She's a year old baby whose never been held. Unfortunately the situation will make it take a bit longer. I really hope you don't give up. Use a bonding bag to keep her in while playing computer, watching tv/ movie, listening to music. But this has to be done every day other wise she won't have the chance to get use to you and your sense. The bag will help protect your hands during the bonding process. And give her mealies to reward her when she peaks her head out. 
Good luck, stay positive it will be worth the work once you two have bonded. Giving her up will give up that chance and opportunity.


----------



## Harley_quinn (Jan 28, 2013)

She's a year old baby whose never been held. Unfortunately the situation will make it take a bit longer. I really hope you don't give up. Use a bonding bag to keep her in while playing computer, watching tv/ movie, listening to music. But this has to be done every day other wise she won't have the chance to get use to you and your sense. The bag will help protect your hands during the bonding process. And give her mealies to reward her when she peaks her head out. 
Good luck, stay positive it will be worth the work once you two have bonded. Giving her up will give up that chance and opportunity.


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

You know, I thought one of those dang worms bit me but my mom was convinced that they didn't bite! I'll just have to buy mealworms next time because I don't think I could cut their heads off... Another question, when rewarding her with mealies, how many is the max you should give your hedgie?

On another note, I had her on my lap in her pouch today and I think she is an adventurous hedgie because she woke up and walked around and tried to wedge herself into any crevice she could find. She would rub on my arm then try to squeeze between my arm and the couch and when she realized she couldn't go any further, she would back out and get me with her quills every time. It was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

http://s570.beta.photobucket.com/us...ly Baby?&_suid=135986195085309501557104113562

Here are some pictures!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

So cute!! I love her coloring  And Mal does that backing out thing all the time! I think the little booger does it on purpose sometimes! :lol: 

The only thing I see that I know everyone else will comment on as well, is her wheel. You definitely want to get rid of it asap. Mesh wheels have been known to catch hedgie's toes and do some pretty bad damage. She needs a solid surface to run on. Mesh not withstanding, the wheel is also too small for her. 

If I remember correctly there are only two acceptable commercial wheels. The Flying Saucer, and The Comfort Wheel (large, of course). There are also a couple of Forum Members that make custom hedgehog wheels. 

moxieberry, of Volcano View Hedgehogs makes bucket wheels, as does LarryT (his are called Carolina Storm/Bucket Wheels).


----------



## Markee (Jan 9, 2013)

This is interesting, we were holding her today and my friend lightly blowed on her face and she opened up like inmediately. Then I tried it and she did the same thing! Maybe its just the nasty breath from all that food today but I'd say that's progress!


----------



## swahf24 (Jan 23, 2013)

My first hedgie I adopted was absolutely terrified of everybody! He never unballed no matter how long you held him or had him on my lap. It took a couple months, and he still balls up and hisses and pops every single time I go to pick him up, but the second he's in my hands he unballs. He has formed a great bond with me, but is still terrified of anybody else. If I have a friend over, he acts pretty much as fearful as he was when I first got him, however he has even bit a couple people. Not me of course!  It takes lots of time and patience, but they will gain that trust in you eventually, just stick with it.


----------

